# TiVo.com Requiring Password Reset?



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

My TiVo App isn't logging in. When I go to log in to my account on tivo.com I'm getting this:



> Starting on January 24th 2018, TiVo has moved to a new authentication service, which requires you to update your account's password to log in. Your password can be updated online by following the instructions found in *Forgot your password*. If you have trouble logging in after updating your password, please visit the following *Support Page* for further assistance.


Anyone else seeing this?

I also got an email to my tivo account address (used only for that account) welcoming me to the TiVo Reseller program, which I did not sign up for.

Was TiVo hacked again?

@TiVo_Ted


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Not getting that message on the online.tivo.com website or the iOS app. Signed out and back into both without issue this morning.


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

I Received this from TiVo Reseller.
I haven't been on the boards in over 1 or 2 months:

"Subject: Welcome to the Reseller Portal
Priority: Normal Date: Wednesday, January 24, 2018 5:04 AM Size: 2 KB
Dear Joseph,

Thank you for applying to become an Authorized TiVo Reseller. Below please find
your TiVo Reseller Portal login information. Click on the link below to get
started:

https://tivocommunity.force.com/mobileportal/login?c=0tW2doINaGYSW_2ZXYT135SpG8N
E.MQkWvVz.D1PTp77azwyigawjZunstR5fQgwD12MZM6XBbODLlFMu_anVw_1H01PIKzmQXBsGf3nmwY
563b14bXLoTDlrGezD2RIIoMtY5tvXLe_9nbXJOuX1yEv9a9pZOaaXR2hm3eUoXIA0EZR2F0%3D

Sincerely,
TiVo Reseller Team"

Anyone??


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

SullyND said:


> My TiVo App isn't logging in. When I go to log in to my account on tivo.com I'm getting this:
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> ...


I also got the "welcome to the TiVo Reseller program" email. Really weird.

TiVo getting hacked makes sense, someone in Argentina logged into my Netflix account and changed everything to Spanish and started watching Stranger Things. I can't think of how it got compromised, but I used the same email address as my TiVo account.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SullyND said:


> Anyone else seeing this? Was TiVo hacked again?


Yeah, I see it and still waiting for temp password.

They could have given a warning. I'll go with a hack or stupidity for now.

update: password reset worked. I set my password back to what it was. No way to save login info now.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Got the email this morning but can login to the ios app fine but the tivo.com website gave the info about changing the password.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> I set my password back to what it was


That is probably a really bad idea


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JosephB said:


> That is probably a really bad idea


No problem with TiVo Online or the support forums.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> No problem with TiVo Online or the support forums.


I meant it's a bad idea because if TiVo was hacked, your password is now whatever it was before, which is in the hands of the hackers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I meant it's a bad idea because if TiVo was hacked, your password is now whatever it was before, which is in the hands of the hackers.


I understand. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

I received the same TiVo reseller email, I was able to sign into TiVo app after a few tries without password reset


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

altern8545 said:


> I received the same TiVo reseller email, I was able to sign into TiVo app after a few tries without password reset


The app and Online aren't affected. Which makes no sense.

Funny. When you click on the link to the support page -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/Single-Sign-On it fails.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm unable to change my password at tivo.com currently. My Android TiVo app still is logged in using old password and is working.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

when i navigated to the link in the email, it took me to a saleforce password reset page and it list the account's password was reset today.


----------



## trojanrabbit (Mar 10, 2001)

Is this email legit? I never signed up to be an Authorized TiVo Reseller and who is [email protected]?

I was just able to connect to my TiVo through the app with no problems.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

Don't want to dox her, but there is a LinkedIn profile for Manasa V.C. that lists both Tavant and Salesforce.com as employers. The mystery deepens.

PS - And the Tavant website lists TiVo as a customer, as well. This begins to look more like a botched software update than a legitimate hack.


----------



## hcliii (Jun 8, 2005)

I received the same spam email about becoming a reseller.
I changed my Tivo password to something new.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

It looks like there are two separate things going on that are getting mixed up and causing confusion:

Issue 1: The tivo.com website has changed password rules and now requires a password update.

Issue 2: Many of the members of this forum are getting an email about becoming Tivo resellers for tivocommunity.force.com.

These are two separate issues that are just coincidentally happening at the same time. If Tivo.com was hacked, the reseller email would have tivo in the url instead of tivocommunity. Since tivocommunity is in the url, I'm much more likely to believe they got the email addresses from tivocommunity.com.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

warrenn said:


> It looks like there are two separate things going on that are getting mixed up and causing confusion:
> 
> Issue 1: The tivo.com website has changed password rules and now requires a password update.
> 
> ...


I'm suspicious they're "coincidental". The new password requirement + documentation kicked in at 6:23 this morning (my time). The email was sent at 6:30 - coincidentally, from a software developer who works for a company that also has TiVo as a customer?

I'm not saying it's innocuous (it could very well be a deliberate, malicious hack), but I'm pretty sure it's related.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

jhwpbm said:


> I'm suspicious they're "coincidental". The new password requirement + documentation kicked in at 6:23 this morning (my time). The email was sent at 6:30 - coincidentally, from a software developer who works for a company that also has TiVo as a customer?
> 
> I'm not saying it's innocuous (it could very well be a deliberate, malicious hack), but I'm pretty sure it's related.


I looked more into my email and I believe you are correct about being a Tivo.com problem. I use an email forwarding service which allows me to create unique email addresses for each site I use. So I have one email for tivo.com and other for tivocommunity.com The salesforce email came addressed to my *tivo* email address, not my *tivocommunity* one. So the email addresses likely came from the user database at Tivo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

What I find odd is that I cannot log in directly to my tivo online account - it always rejects my attempts. But if I log in to Tivo.com and then go to Tivo Online, it let's me log in without a problem. This has been going on for a while now.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I was able to reset password by entering email address and then clicking on and following instructions for "forgot my password".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ADG said:


> What I find odd is that I cannot log in directly to my tivo online account - it always rejects my attempts. But if I log in to Tivo.com and then go to Tivo Online, it let's me log in without a problem. This has been going on for a while now.


Is this the link -> http://online.tivo.com/start you are using?

The login link doesn't work -> TIVO ONLINE


----------



## Eureka22 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got the reseller e-mail as well and came here to see if it was just me. I just reset passwords here and on Tivo.com. My credit card got hacked a couple of weeks ago so I'm a little paranoid about stuff like this right now.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know whether to change my TiVo.com password or not. Maybe the hack is still in place and I'm just feeding the new password to the hackers. Will the last competent IT person leaving TiVo please turn off the lights?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Is this the link -> http://online.tivo.com/start you are using?
> 
> The login link doesn't work -> TIVO ONLINE


Thanks for that. Yes, I was using the old tivo online link. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

I too got the "reseller email"...


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

dlfl said:


> I don't know whether to change my TiVo.com password or not. Maybe the hack is still in place and I'm just feeding the new password to the hackers. Will the last competent IT person leaving TiVo please turn off the lights?


yeah, I would definitely not put in a password right now that you want to remain a secret until hearing from TiVo exactly what is going on. even then, don't re-use a password there (or anywhere else)


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just tried connecting with the app on my android phone and it didn't ask me for any new login info. Used the same login I gave it when I installed months ago (possibly years ago).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you missed it: TCF chimes in.
"
Three members have reported receiving emails from "tivocommunity.force.com" today. These are not from the forum and so far have been sent to email addresses not even in our member list. Do not click on the links as these were not from us. There is no indication the site has been compromised and we are continuing to investigate. Thank You
"

Also in the email: Tavant Technologies - Wikipedia


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I received the e-mail also. Deleted it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

In many cases, these were sent to email addresses that are NOT even in our database so they weren't released from here. They are email addresses folks had listed with TiVo themselves.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> In many cases, these were sent to email addresses that are NOT even in our database so they weren't released from here. They are email addresses folks had listed with TiVo themselves.


I concur. I got the reseller email on the address that TiVo has for me, not on the address that Tivocommunity has for me.

Ironically, the email TiVo has for me is the one I use for "trusted" senders (businesses I do business with), while the email that this forum has for me is the one I use for potential spam-generators (fora like this, ordering from random places, etc.). More fool me :-D


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> In many cases, these were sent to email addresses that are NOT even in our database so they weren't released from here. They are email addresses folks had listed with TiVo themselves.


I can confirm that. The email went to the email address I originally signed up for Tivo service with. This is not my current Tivo.com email address. Nor is it my TCF email address. I do not believe the email in question was ever associated with TCF.

I have not received the email in question on my current Tivo.com email address, nor my current TCF email address. My assumption is that whatever spawned this, was based on an old tivo.com database.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

SullyND said:


> My TiVo App isn't logging in. When I go to log in to my account on tivo.com I'm getting this:
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> ...


Yep I got the same email. It was delivered at 6:14AM. This is the message:

My Name,
Thank you for applying to become an Authorized TiVo Reseller. Below please find your TiVo Reseller Portal login information. Click on the link below to get started:

https://tivocommunity.force.com/mobileportal/login?

Sincerely,
TiVo Reseller Team

I deleted a portion of the email address as the numbers are different to the other one posted in this thread so each address maybe unique to each member.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I left a Tweet and I see nothing on their Facebook forum. Speculation: they got hacked and that data was used for the spammer. This could make sense since the "dear name" is not a name I use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I didn't get the email but when I went to the TiVo site I was prompted to change my password. Which I did for both of my accounts. And that same password also gives me access to TiVo Online.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

One thing I'm thinking... the URL goes to force.com which is a Salesforce.com URL. I actually work with Salesforce to an extent in my profession... It's entirely possible that Tivo accidentally sent a communication to the wrong distribution list... Meaning the email came from a legit source, no hack involved, but was just an honest mistake. It's easy to accidentally trigger a rule sending an email to the wrong group of users in Salesforce.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Keith Elkin said:


> One thing I'm thinking...


I like your thinking, but asking me to believe there are two events (password reset and email) that are a coincidence is asking a lot.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I like your thinking, but asking me to believe there are two events (password reset and email) that are a coincidence is asking a lot.


True...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

TiVo just consolidated email a few weeks ago due to the merger (as noted on the forum previously). I could see this being a TiVo -> RoVi issue where they changed their auth system and it got pushed to sales force somehow.

TiVo is the only entity who has the address mine went to. (Not TCF).

Any word from @TiVo_Ted ?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone get the sales force email who didn’t participate in the TiVo referral program? (I got a free TiVo remote a decade ago by the referral program).


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

SullyND said:


> Anyone get the sales force email who didn't participate in the TiVo referral program? (I got a free TiVo remote a decade ago by the referral program).


Yes, I got the message and have never (to my knowledge) participated in the referral program.

FWIW, I opened a ticket with the TiVo support desk and received this response:

Hello <my name>,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

Thank you for letting us know. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please disregard the email communication that was sent to you in error.

The Case Number for this inquiry is <ticket number*>*. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely, 
<TiVo CSR name>

TiVo Customer Support Representative 
www.tivo.com/support 
http://forums.tivo.com​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like TCF is not working on this. New message omits "and we are continuing to investigate".


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

SullyND said:


> Anyone get the sales force email who didn't participate in the TiVo referral program? (I got a free TiVo remote a decade ago by the referral program).


Yes (me)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like TCF is not working on this. New message omits "and we are continuing to investigate".


Read this thread...it has nothing whatsoever to do with TCF.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Tivo: Smooooooth! 

I do most of my browsing with Google Chrome on an iPad 4. Very rare to find a url that won't load properly on this. But the login page for "My Account" at TiVo.com comes up totally blank. It does work in Safari or in IE on my Windows PC. I gave up trying to count it but that login URL must be 1000 characters long --- really necessary?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mike Lang said:


> Read this thread...it has nothing whatsoever to do with TCF.


I totally agree. I do wish you could get TiVo to jump in and explain what happened.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dlfl said:


> Hey Tivo: Smooooooth!


That's amazing.

I'd post it here but it would scroll of on all those iPhones. 

But I'm sure it just another coincidence.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

just tried logging on to tivo.com and sent the reset email. but the link in the email creates a reply email

didn't even get a reseller email, so it looks like a tivo issue


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got the "Oops" email from TiVo. Nothing about TiVo.com however, just the errant email.

The email ->
Oops! It seems our system had a technical hiccup. Earlier today, you may have received an email regarding authorized TiVo re-sellers. The email was accidentally generated by our internal communication system during a scheduled migration. Please disregard that email.
We apologize for any confusion this may have caused.
Thank you for being a valued TiVo customer.
We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.
Sincerely,
The TiVo Team


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SullyND said:


> TiVo just consolidated email a few weeks ago due to the merger (as noted on the forum previously). I could see this being a TiVo -> RoVi issue where they changed their auth system and it got pushed to sales force somehow.
> 
> TiVo is the only entity who has the address mine went to. (Not TCF).
> 
> Any word from @TiVo_Ted ?


just sent a message to tivo ted


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Any clue as to why the email included 'tivocommunity' in the url? Was it just a coincidence? Maybe they meant it as 'the community of Tivo resellers' and shortened it to tivocommunity.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

warrenn said:


> Any clue as to why the email included 'tivocommunity' in the url? Was it just a coincidence? Maybe they meant it as 'the community of Tivo resellers' and shortened it to tivocommunity.


Apparently to make for a very long day for me.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I clicked on the forgot password and have not yet received a temporary PW from Tivo. Is this legit or is there something messed up?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

My password reset email from TiVo went to SPAM, so check your junk (folder).


----------



## Thorvald (Feb 19, 2002)

Well something has gone horribly wrong at Tivo... incredibly enough I "just" pulled my Premiere out of mothballs yesterday afternoon (Jan 24th 2018) to try it again with ATSC channels and within less than an hour of getting it back online and registered my Spam email went to INSANITY levels. Getting suddenly 10 emails a minute for signing up for random mailing lists and crap.

Second is the "sudden" change of Tivo.com requiring the password reset yet no email is ever sent. Checked spam, trash, etc.

Something smells fishy here...

EDIT: http://online.tivo.com/start/ works just fine still and uses my old original password, it is not asking me to reset.

It's only the Tivo Consumer link that is asking me to reset. Certainly looks like they got hacked.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No issues here with the password reset process. I doubt it's anything fishy besides a migration/integration of their SSO/authentication environment (which apparently had an unintended impact on the false reseller mails).

Scott


----------



## Thorvald (Feb 19, 2002)

I've hit that reset password link about 25 times now and not a single email has come in, not in spam/trash etc.

I've checked all folders for "tivo" and my last emails are way back in 2014 (which is rather strange... too).

Does the reset email have "tivo" somewhere in thg sender/subject/body?? Lol. That is all I am searching for.

Thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thorvald said:


> I've hit that reset password link about 25 times now and not a single email has come in, not in spam/trash etc.
> 
> I've checked all folders for "tivo" and my last emails are way back in 2014 (which is rather strange... too).
> 
> ...


Comes from [email protected] (visible name is TiVo) with a subject of "Information About Your TiVo Account" and several references to TiVo in the body (Dear TiVo Customer.. TiVo Support, etc).

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dhoward said:


> I clicked on the forgot password and have not yet received a temporary PW from Tivo. Is this legit or is there something messed up?


My temporary password showed up within seconds, for both of my TiVo accounts.


----------



## John W. (Jan 25, 2018)

jhwpbm said:


> I'm suspicious they're "coincidental". The new password requirement + documentation kicked in at 6:23 this morning (my time). The email was sent at 6:30 - coincidentally, from a software developer who works for a company that also has TiVo as a customer?
> 
> I'm not saying it's innocuous (it could very well be a deliberate, malicious hack), but I'm pretty sure it's related.


I'm with you on this. Seems v.unlikely to be a coincidence. Plus in addition to having problems logging in & having to reset my password, I still couldn't get into My Account on my desktop (apparently using Microsoft Edge as a browser is a no-no.). So I called the Helpdesk about all of 3 of these matters. After well over 20 mins on the phone, the customer service rep. could (or would) not give me an answer re the 'Reseller' e-mail... There's definitely been a major screw-up. I also e-mailed [email protected], asking them why they had sent me the msg, how did they get me contact info, and what was it all about. Still no reply....


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Well I have no idea what to try next. I called Tivo at the phone number shown on the login screen. Agent said that he sent the reset email and give it 5-10 minutes and it still never came. What is going on????


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

But if you do nothing, nothing happens right ? I'll wait.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

That is correct. But.. I cannot log in to my account until they give me a tempory PW.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay. The email was sent inadvertently as part of an SSO migration in our SFMC system. Fortunately it only went out to a small fraction of our email database. The migration and identity issues are also part of us updating the logins for MMA (manage my account) on TiVo.com. We're really sorry for the accidental spam.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome back. How was CES?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the delay. The email was sent inadvertently as part of an SSO migration in our SFMC system. Fortunately it only went out to a small fraction of our email database. The migration and identity issues are also part of us updating the logins for MMA (manage my account) on TiVo.com. We're really sorry for the accidental spam.


UNA!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I just got the "Oops" email from TiVo. Nothing about TiVo.com however, just the errant email.
> 
> The email ->
> Oops! It seems our system had a technical hiccup. Earlier today, you may have received an email regarding authorized TiVo re-sellers. The email was accidentally generated by our internal communication system during a scheduled migration. Please disregard that email.
> ...


I think that, at times, companies can underestimate how concerned people (rightly) are when issues like this arise nowadays, being concerned that a hack releasing sensitive information has occurred. Good to see TiVo reacting quickly, albeit Customer Support seemingly not originally in the loop/yet knowledgeable.


----------



## Taco Corp (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry for bumping a three-week-old thread, but I just got around to needing to login to tivo.com today, and discovered this PW reset for the first time. What a clusterf---.



TiVo_Ted said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the delay. The migration and identity issues are also part of us updating the logins for MMA (manage my account) on TiVo.com.


How can you call what you've (Tivo) done "an update"?? You've gone from allowing random characters in your login passwords, to only letting numbers and letters be used. This is a downgrade in security. No bueno.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Unfortunately I still can’t use my account. I’ve called support many times over the past few weeks. Tried contacting via social as well. I keep getting told someone will call me back or email me to help... and if I don’t hear back to call back. 

The system for some reason isn’t sending me a temp password at all (it’s not going to spam either) 

*sigh*. The Tivo app doesn’t work at all, I miss it.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Quick Followup.... if you are stuck in this cycle do the following: 

1) Call TiVo Support and tell them to change the email address on your account to a new gmail account (or alternative email) you create
2) Ask them to trigger the the temporary password reset email to the new gmail account (or alternative email)
3) Follow the link in email .. change the password for your account
4) Log out and log back in (close the browser.. make sure this works for you 100%) with the update account email
5) Ask TiVo support to move you back to your original email address in the backend of the system
6) Log out and log back in with your original email

This should work. It just worked for me... after trying for 2 weeks to get this resolved, i'm back in business. 

Boy was that PAINFULL!

KC


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

SafariKC said:


> Quick Followup.... if you are stuck in this cycle do the following:
> 
> 1) Call TiVo Support and tell them to change the email address on your account to a new gmail account (or alternative email) you create
> 2) Ask them to trigger the the temporary password reset email to the new gmail account (or alternative email)
> ...


I'm going through the same thing now only that didn't work. First they changed it to a gmail, then they asked me to change it to another which was an iCloud email, that didn't work. Finally they told me to create a brand new email on yahoo and that didn't work it's been 2 weeks I can't get a temporary password. Idk what is going on. I tried contacting @TiVo_Ted but so far no response. I know he's very busy so I get it. I just don't feel confident in the way this is getting handled.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I still have no resolution and I'm a dealer. The password change works for TiVo Online, but I can't log into my account on TiVo.com.

Hope they fix this soon.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

FWIW, I couldn't get the password reset to work through my phone's browser, but it worked through my laptop's browser.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

So for me, it seems to be that tivo made my account a sales force account lol. Meaning I only receive a reset password email from mobileportal <[email protected]> if I go to Forgot Your Password | mobileportal ..., and that site is handled by salesforce.com.. So idk I tried to explain this to normal support but they are all confused lol... Thing is it doesn't fully reset my password. Meaning I still can't log into tivo online. However I do regain access to my account, and im even able to change the email associated with my account..


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

For people who are having this problem.. I have found 1 solid working solution. Create a new yahoo or gmail account like said previously, or use a gmail or yahoo account that was never used with Tivo before doing this... then tell Tivo support you want to speak to a supervisor, and ask the supervisor to do a Change Device Owner request to lets say your wife or husband or you can even do it to yourself & just add a MR. or MISS. This will create a new account moving all your boxes over, using the gmail or yahoo email provided. The old account will just sit there dormant without your boxes on it cause they are now transferred to the new account. Guess what though, I got the reset password email, and am able to access Tivo online finally.


----------



## losaltos (Aug 13, 2002)

computersteve said:


> For people who are having this problem.. I have found 1 solid working solution. Create a new yahoo or gmail account like said previously, or use a gmail or yahoo account that was never used with Tivo before doing this... then tell Tivo support you want to speak to a supervisor, and ask the supervisor to do a Change Device Owner request to lets say your wife or husband or you can even do it to yourself & just add a MR. or MISS. This will create a new account moving all your boxes over, using the gmail or yahoo email provided. The old account will just sit there dormant without your boxes on it cause they are now transferred to the new account. Guess what though, I got the reset password email, and am able to access Tivo online finally.


Here's another way around this, at least for me. I had the same issue with not being able to use forgot password on the tivo login page, and it directed me to a reseller page of some sort. But luckily I found the android app I had on by Amazon Fire Tablet did not have this issue. It was able to generate me a temporary password via email , and I could then use that to reset the actual password for the account.

Another issue here is that it's hard to find out what the new password requirements are. So many places are more complicated but all Tivo is requiring is that the length be 8 characters or longer and a mixture with at least one number and one letter. So that helps me to remember my password, anyway.


----------



## losaltos (Aug 13, 2002)

It's really pretty terrible that TiVo has gone one so long with a non-working password reset feature on most of their login cases. Just boggles the mind that people are still needing to create new mailboxes and transfer units at this point, months later.

It gets worse too! After a week or so, I found that my password had again been changed away from what I had set it to be. I theorize that some of the failed "forgot password" efforts caught up and finally generated new temporary passwords that were sent into oblivion. So amazing that this kind of problem can be happening.


----------

